# Dating Stanley bench planes



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

Does anyone know how to date a Stanley benchbplane? I have googled and not found anything conclusive. 

Both planes have made in England stamped on them with 1 being stamped 612-004 and the other being 612-055....


----------



## Mr_P (31 Oct 2014)

Do they have plastic handles ?

Is the adjuster steel not brass ?

Are you sure its 6 not G ?

Sounds like the last ones made in this country before the bean counters decided they couldn't costs any further unless they moved production to the far east.

I usually use the blood n gore site for dating but that's only for the older ones.


----------



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

It could well be a g now you mention it

Both plastic handles but was not sure if these were replacent parts

Both have brass adjusters.


----------



## Mr_P (31 Oct 2014)

Just had a look on ebay both past and present and I was surprised to find quite a few with G12 and with brass adjusters. Maybe some of the older and wiser members on here who bought stanleys brand new in 70 and 80's will clarify.

More importantly do they work ?
A bit of a lottery some are great, some can be made great and others aren't worth the effort.


----------



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

Only took delivery of them both today. They are my first bench planes so a lot of learning to be done. 

Will start the clean up process over the weekend and get them honed. 

Worst comes to worst the pair were just under £50 including delivery so not end of world.


----------



## Mr_P (31 Oct 2014)

eeek £50 can you return them ?

A lot better can be had for less.


----------



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

No they were eBay buys. That's inclusive of postage of both as well. 

Pretty difficult to figure out what's what on eBay as descriptions are often not very detailed.

If I can't get them sorted I will save up and treat myself to something new from workshop heaven


----------



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

Actually I can return but will have to pay the postage. Guess I can live with £10-£12 postage. 

What shouldbi be looking for and any alternatives to eBay?


----------



## mikebeetle (31 Oct 2014)

A useful site http://www.hyperkitten.com/tools/stanley_bench_plane/


----------



## swagman (31 Oct 2014)

It should be a G. 

G12-004 and the other being G12-055..

See attachment. 

http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanl ... planes.pdf

Stewie;


----------



## swagman (31 Oct 2014)

You may get answers on how best to date your hand planes from this forum site. 

http://www.stanleytools.co.uk/forum/

Stewie;


----------



## JohnPW (31 Oct 2014)

All the online dating guides are for US made planes, and then they're only for planes older than about 1950s-60s.

I gather the G12-xxx planes with plastic handles are the last UK made ones.


----------



## Petey83 (31 Oct 2014)

JohnPW":1schj3o1 said:


> All the online dating guides are for US made planes, and then they're only for planes older than about 1950s-60s.
> 
> I gather the G12-xxx planes with plastic handles are the last UK made ones.



This is the conclusion I have cone to after much research. Luckily both of them are returnable so they will be going back to the sellers next week. 

I have decided to go down the new route as bits I have from eBay have been very hit and miss and some bits I've been stuck with sadly. 

Tue quansheng low angle block plane I bought new from workshop heaven was pretty impressive so I may just buy a number 5 jack now and save for a smoother after Christmas.


----------



## JohnPW (31 Oct 2014)

I get the impression from various forum posts that the plastic handles go back quite a bit (in human years if not in tool years), maybe the 80s. I wouldn't automatically dismiss them as being no good.

I have a UK Stanley no 4 with a silver colour adjuster and wooden handles, I think a forum member said they bought one new in the 70s.


----------



## Vann (31 Oct 2014)

Mr_P":17sc2cus said:


> I usually use the blood n gore site for dating but that's only for the older ones.


Blood & Gore is only for USA made Stanleys - and possibly Canadian Stanleys.

Records started as clones of USA type 13/14.

UK Stanleys started as clones of USA type 16.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Mr_P (1 Nov 2014)

Some good reviews of plastic handles on my 4 1/2 page

made-in-england-stanley-4-1-2-x-2-t78602.html

You can't fettle them if you want to send them back but you can check the soles to see how flat they are.

As I said above 
A bit of a lottery some are great, some can be made great and others aren't worth the effort.


Dilemna buy one expensive plane that will work out of the box or get a good range of old ones that might be basket cases. Most of mine came 2nd hand from ebay and most in job lots. Keep your eyes peeled for a collection only near you.


Things to look for in an old plane :
Solid frog and key hole lever cap (lever caps often get swapped so not that helpful).
eg Features that appear on the Quangsheng range.







Edit: For Vann
It's my new arrival I.Sorby no.4 more pics here :
i-sorby-no-4-t84414.html


----------



## Vann (1 Nov 2014)

Hi Mr P. What's the right hand plane in the picture? It's neither Record nor Stanley.

Just curious.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## J_SAMa (3 Nov 2014)

Mate, 50 for 2 "G" models...
Made in England Stanley planes (especially newer ones) are hit and miss. Be on the lookout for Record planes. Their quality was good well into the 70s and even the early 80s.
What other tools do you have? If you're well-equipped with a couple chisels and some power tools then go out and make yourself some wooden planes :mrgreen:


----------

